# Infra red heating panels



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Has anyone any first hand experience of this type of heating?

Have looked at a house that has it installed throughout and would love to hear from anyone who has actual day to day experience of this type of house heating. Thanks


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

from previous experiance it's quite expensive to run, and can be a bit quirky. need a bit more info on what type of system, is it linked as in a central control or are they independant units?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Has anyone any first hand experience of this type of heating?
> 
> Have looked at a house that has it installed throughout and would love to hear from anyone who has actual day to day experience of this type of house heating. Thanks


Are these really infra-red heating panels? Or just electric heating panels attached to the wall? 

Infra-red heaters are typically an element enclosed in a silica tube and heat the solid objects in a room rather than the air. Most heating panels work by using conduction and convection to heat the air.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> Are these really infra-red heating panels? Or just electric heating panels attached to the wall?
> 
> Infra-red heaters are typically an element enclosed in a silica tube and heat the solid objects in a room rather than the air. Most heating panels work by using conduction and convection to heat the air.


was wondering the same thing. only know of a system where they are encased in ceramics which they heat up that then gives out heat. this is the one i've first hand experiance of, and as i said can be both quirky and expensive.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When we moved to Spain 7 years ago, they were all the rage - but looking closer, I'd say that it was simply that they had a good sales rep in the area. We saw alot of them while viewing rental properties and there was evidence of other forms of heating being used.

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Are these really infra-red heating panels? Or just electric heating panels attached to the wall?
> 
> Infra-red heaters are typically an element enclosed in a silica tube and heat the solid objects in a room rather than the air. Most heating panels work by using conduction and convection to heat the air.


My thoughts exactly - not sure what is meant by infrared panels - more info needed.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Let us not forget our basic physics, boys and girls!! Any heat of any kind is infrared radiation!!! Of course, I am not talking about solar radiation!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> Let us not forget our basic physics, boys and girls!! Any heat of any kind is infrared radiation!!! Of course, I am not talking about solar radiation!


... so any heat radiator is an 'infrared panel' whether it is ceramic, oil-filled, conventional water filled or whatever.

Let's not also forget that any electric heater is as efficient as any other at producing heat from electricity.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it this type of thing?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Econo-Heat-...id=1445588723&sr=8-4&keywords=heater+infrared

At least that is what sprung to my mind, we saw some last year and were planning on getting a couple but haven't seen them in the shops this year yet.

No idea how good they are but figured they would be useful in the kids rooms to take the chill out before bed.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Is it this type of thing?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Econo-Heat-...id=1445588723&sr=8-4&keywords=heater+infrared
> 
> At least that is what sprung to my mind, we saw some last year and were planning on getting a couple but haven't seen them in the shops this year yet.
> ...


Don't bother, we tried them and while they may bo OK for stopping pipes in the separate WC from freezing, they are not much use for providing "heating" as such unless you sit right next to them.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> Let us not forget our basic physics, boys and girls!! Any heat of any kind is infrared radiation!!! Of course, I am not talking about solar radiation!


Nope! You are forgetting YOUR basic physics.

The transfer of heat can be by three methods, *conduction, convection and radiation*. A conventional radiator heats the surrounding air by *conduction* (but only a thin boundary layer), that heated air rises and circulates around a room by *convection* and cooler air moves in behind it to be heated in turn. With an infra-red heater, the heat is *radiated* and reaches you without noticeably heating the air through which it passes so that the surface facing the source of heat gets heated and then this warms the adjacent air by conduction.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh dear Baldi. I strongly suggest you invest in a pair of night vision goggles and have a look at all three types of heat transfer. If you don't spot thermal radiation in one of them (infra red) we could be making a discovery worthy of a big prize beginning with N...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> Oh dear Baldi. I strongly suggest you invest in a pair of night vision goggles and have a look at all three types of heat transfer. If you don't spot thermal radiation in one of them (infra red) we could be making a discovery worthy of a big prize beginning with N...





> The transfer of heat can be by three methods, conduction, convection and *radiation.*


 I think it is you who needs the better vision. Neither conduction nor convection depend on infra-red radiation.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You are almost correct but both conduction and convection give off rather large amounts of radiative heat. Whilst they do not depend on radiation, they give it out due to the rather boring laws of thermodynamics...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Is it this type of thing?
> Econo-Heat 0603 400W Wall-Mounted Electric Panel Heater: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> 
> At least that is what sprung to my mind, we saw some last year and were planning on getting a couple but haven't seen them in the shops this year yet.
> ...


I suspect that is what we are talking about. They convect, conduct and rolleyes obviously radiate. They are a 400 watt heater - no more, no less. They are compact, easy to install and can be painted. They are no more efficient than any other electric heater. They can get quite hot although possibly not enough to injure a child.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Update- tracked down man who for one year rented the house with this infra red heating system.

He was must emphatic in telling me it was totally useless and very expensive to run- so much so that even though they were only renters they bought a log burner at their own expense to keep warm.
Won't be considering that house anymore!!!


----------

